# AFL in Hong Kong



## newtoHK (Jul 31, 2010)

All,

Does anybody know where I can watch AFL matches (and more so the upcoming finals) in Hong Kong...any good pubs etc and also do the places publicise just which games they are planning on showing?


----------



## scottchan (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi There, I know you can watch them on the TV channel "Australia network", Usually every friday and sat nights. AS for the pubs,not sure,havnt seen any advertising myself,There is a pub called the Aussie pub in Tsim Sha Tsui east that may have it on.


----------

